

Let's Build a Chatbot - Jonanin
http://blog.jonanin.com/blog/2013/04/10/lets-buid-a-chatbot-part-1/

======
e3pi
...and for a facebook `likebot'?

Facebook's endless stream of other friend's posts are often a chore to read
through and thumbs-up `like'.

A first-order dumb app is to like `em all.

Your Chatbot could possibly offer a modest, relevant, and positive comment?

Is there a Facebook API offering a hook into `liking'?

